# Which region to choose?



## Lo (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi All,

My husband's application is in the final stage with ITA offered. We never been to any parts of New Zealand before and seek your advise on below:

1) Which regions could be a good start for us with 2 Kids ( Age 4 and 9)?
2) Which regions' cost of living not so high with good school for kids til tertiary level?

Kindly assist.

Thanks

Regards,
Mandy


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Hi there, all regions have good schools to tertiary level, however, in my opinion, I would avoid the Auckland area due to high housing costs. Around Wellington and Christchurch cities can be a bit high too, guess its the world wide really, major cities and the prices of housing go up. Palmerston North and the surrounding areas are really good value housing, same For Bay of Plenty area, South of Christchurch, Dunedin is brilliant, however its really cold in winter down there. NP is also very well priced, a bit isolated from the rest of NZ for we there, but a beautiful part of the county all the same.


----------



## alancorner (Jul 10, 2014)

Whangarei, Northland


----------

